# Wheel Size



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

I was going to buy the Eibach Sportline springs and noticed that the drop is 2.2 in. front and 2.1 rear, more than an inch lower than the Tein Springs. Can I fit 18's without doing any mods with the Eibachsprings? What about 19's?


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

all depends on your offset....i have no springs(ridin on bump stops)*and i dont want to hear shit about it cause its my car and thats how i wanted it*and i was runnin 17x7 with 205/40/17 and had plenty of fenderwell clearance....the only thing close to scrub is the inside of the tire on the strut(which isnt affected by the height of the vehicle)and with more backspace they couldve easily cleared with a taller tire...im pretty sure with that little of a drop you could fit some 18's just make sure you get the right offset as that is killer when it comes to the 240 and selection of wheels isnt that great because there isnt much in the 4 lug that has nice lips


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

17x7 205/40 = Civic rims
17x9 245/40 = Silvia rims


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Will civic wheels fit on a stock 4 bolt 240? I know someone that has a set for sale that I want.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

WTF eibach sportline???
why dont u just clip you springs?????
and 18 inches on an S13 is disgustingly 2 big...not only is it 2 heavy its gonna look 2 big on that car


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> WTF eibach sportline???
> why dont u just clip you springs?????
> and 18 inches on an S13 is disgustingly 2 big...not only is it 2 heavy its gonna look 2 big on that car


 ummm no 18s look badass on the s13's. don't hate cuz you have an s14.


S13>S14


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> ummm no 18s look badass on the s13's. don't hate cuz you have an s14.
> 
> 
> S13>S14


..........
hate on what??? the new age civic???
Dont get me wrong the S13 does have its advantages but it sure as hell has gotten alot more common and i see like 4 every day. Plus there not all that outstanding 2 look at neways....


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, I don't think they look that great without a bodykit, and a majority of the kits availabe for the s13 look like shit. Don't get me wrong though, I love my s13. I live in a very small town where every kid has a sticker fast neon or civic, and I thought I was the only one with a 240 but now I can't drive a mile down the road without seeing at least 2. I guess I'll start to worry if my grandmother sells her accord for a 240.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

what about the civic wheels, I think they are 4 on 100


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Dyran said:


> Well, I don't think they look that great without a bodykit, and a majority of the kits availabe for the s13 look like shit. Don't get me wrong though, I love my s13. I live in a very small town where every kid has a sticker fast neon or civic, and I thought I was the only one with a 240 but now I can't drive a mile down the road without seeing at least 2. I guess I'll start to worry if my grandmother sells her accord for a 240.


yea same here
i love my S14 its so unique.. i see like a zenki a week..
but i STILL havnt seen a kouki on the street!! not once!!!!! 
lol iv nvr seen a kouki but iv seen 2 s13.5's ... lol


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> ..........
> hate on what??? the new age civic???
> Dont get me wrong the S13 does have its advantages but it sure as hell has gotten alot more common and i see like 4 every day. Plus there not all that outstanding 2 look at neways....


 it was a joke twas only kidding i love all nissans from the B11 sentra all the way to the skyline and especially all the 240s inbetween.

Don


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> WTF eibach sportline???
> why dont u just clip you springs?????


Dumbest idea i have heard in a while. I dont understand why anyone would purchase springs that were meant to lower the car at a stiffer spring rate for better handling........ F it, i'll just cut my springs, GREAT IDEA! :fluffy: 

4 lug 240 = 4x114

civic wheels dont fit, and look like shit DO NOT BY THEM

PS 18s look hot on s13s check littleredstiffy's car out on freshalloy or Zilvia, AMAZING


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, I like how 18's look. I really like the new Racing Hart J8's but their 19's. Is that to big?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> Dumbest idea i have heard in a while. I dont understand why anyone would purchase springs that were meant to lower the car at a stiffer spring rate for better handling........ F it, i'll just cut my springs, GREAT IDEA! :fluffy:
> 
> 4 lug 240 = 4x114
> 
> ...


i wuz just poking fun at the type of springs he got... i heard eibachs arent that good


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> 4 lug 240 = 4x114
> 
> civic wheels dont fit, and look like shit DO NOT BY THEM


Dude I was talking about aftermarkets.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

el tigre said:


> Dude I was talking about aftermarkets.


Ok then aftermarket civic wheels look like shit on 240s DO NOT BUY THEM not the right offset


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

Which offset would be best for the RH J5's on an 89?

http://store.racerwheel.org/wrhe-j5pro.html


----------

